# found a pigeon with a broken wing...



## BigRedCat (May 20, 2009)

I saw a pigeon walking around for awhile today in my parking lost and his wing seems broken. So I caught him and brought him inside. He seems otherwise healthy and alert. I looked at his wounded wing and its hanging low..sort of dragging on the ground, on closer inspection his armpit area seems like it may have been injured. 

What do I do now? I put him in the bathtub and closed the door. I have two cats so I have to keep him away from them. I showed the pigeon to my big cat and he didn't seem to care, probably didn't realize what it was. 

I hate to see a wounded animal with no help so couldn't just let him fend for himself. How do I fix him? What do pigeons eat? Bird seed? 

Should I get a little cage for him or something?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for helping this bird. 
Do you have a cat or dog carrier? That would be sufficient for now if you don't have a cage.
Supply a small dish of water (about 2-3 inches deep) with a pinch of salt and sugar in it. Thats a hydrating solution.
They eat a mix of seeds for pigeons, but wild seed will do if thats all you have for now. also, peas, popcorn kernels (not microwaveable), safflower seed and peanut hearts.
Where are you located? There might be a member in your area that can help.
The wound needs to be checked - if it is a bite from a predator it is very important to start antibiotics asap. The infection caused by a cat bite can kill a bird. 
More will be along to help


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Also, if you have to keep him in the bathtub for now, you can put down some newspapers, and a small towel that he can sit on. I wouldn't let him just sit on the cold tub. I usually take a larger towel and roll it 3/4 of the way in case they want to perch on it, and the other 1/4 layed out.


----------



## BigRedCat (May 20, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. I am sitting here worried about what to do with him/her?! I did put a towel down and its very hot here (I'm in Las Vegas) so I don't have to worry too much about the bird getting cold. Its still 93 right now and after 8pm! 

I got some bird seed and put it in a bowl and the water is dripping a bit from the faucet (my cat usually drinks from it), but I will try the sugar and salt in a bowl idea. 

I have some medical gauze tape, should I attempt to splint the wing? I can take pics of the wing and post them if it helps?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

BigRedCat said:


> Thank you for the reply. I am sitting here worried about what to do with him/her?! I did put a towel down and its very hot here (I'm in Las Vegas) so I don't have to worry too much about the bird getting cold. Its still 93 right now and after 8pm!
> 
> I got some bird seed and put it in a bowl and the water is dripping a bit from the faucet (my cat usually drinks from it), but I will try the sugar and salt in a bowl idea.
> 
> I have some medical gauze tape, should I attempt to splint the wing? I can take pics of the wing and post them if it helps?


Pigeons need a couple inches of water to drink, they stick their beak down in the water and use it like a straw to suck up water.
More important right now than splinting the wing is to check that wound. Infection can set in quickly, it is very important to start antibiotics. Do you have any "human" antibiotics available? If you do, what do you have and what is the mg?


----------



## BigRedCat (May 20, 2009)

I have neosporin, that's about it. I picked the bird up to look at the wing, I don't see anything that looks like a wound really but its hard to tell. I'm not sure what to look for. I can see some kind of nubby stump type thing under its wing, which may be the bones. I'll try and get a pic which may help explain whats going on with it. 

What do you recommend from here? It makes a sort of grunting noise when I pick it up but seems healthy overall.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

BigRedCat said:


> I have neosporin, that's about it. I picked the bird up to look at the wing, I don't see anything that looks like a wound really but its hard to tell. I'm not sure what to look for. I can see some kind of nubby stump type thing under its wing, which may be the bones. I'll try and get a pic which may help explain whats going on with it.
> 
> What do you recommend from here? It makes a sort of grunting noise when I pick it up but seems healthy overall.


A picture would be helpful.
I don't use neosporin on animals. I use a honey/sugar paste, 50/50,for open wounds.
The grunting noise is normal, he's communicating.
There are members near you I think, I'm going to try to PM someone that might know who's closer to you. I'm in New Hampshire.
Keep checking this thread, someone will be along.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

In the morning, please call this place. They likely won't charge you a thing. You will need to offer supportive care. If it turns out the bird can't fly and you don't wish to keep it, we can help you find a home through this forum.
Good luck. Thank you for caring.

Dr. Patrick Hauck
2675 E. Flamingo Rd.
Las Vegas, NV 89121
(702) 734-9761
They see both pet and feral pigeons. 
If they are feral, the rescuer will need to continue home care as the office will not keep them.
This is a very friendly and supportive office.


----------



## BigRedCat (May 20, 2009)

Here are some pics of the bird:

















and this one is the underside of the wounded wing...doesn't show much..hard to see on a cell camera.


----------



## BigRedCat (May 20, 2009)

ok thanks, I will call tomorrow. Should I do anything additional tonight or just let the bird be sitting in the bathtub? It has food and water now and a towel to sit on so should be comfortable. I will leave the light on until later I guess. Would the bird prefer the light off do you think?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, poor little guy.
It is hard to tell in the picture if there is a puncture but it does look broken.
Thank you for caring. I hope that number Charis gave you helps.
I would keep him comfortable for the night and call 1st thing in the morning.
Most here have at least 1 handicap bird that can't fly, they do fine in captivity. Like Charis said, if you can't keep him there is someone here that will give him or find him a home. If I was closer, I would take him.
Keep us posted please.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

BigRedCat said:


> ok thanks, I will call tomorrow. Should I do anything additional tonight or just let the bird be sitting in the bathtub? It has food and water now and a towel to sit on so should be comfortable. I will leave the light on until later I guess. Would the bird prefer the light off do you think?


I would turn the light off. They don't move or try to fly in the dark.
But just make sure your cats can't get in!


----------



## BigRedCat (May 20, 2009)

I've been checking on him and he doesn't seem to really move..just sitting in there. Yeah I don't think I will be able to keep him long term, seeing as I have two cats. Hopefully I can fix the wing and release him but if not find him a home. 

I think I will leave the light on a bit longer in case its hungry or thirsty. 

When I saw it outside earlier I gave it some bread and it ate a bit, so its eating. 

Yeah if you know anyone in the Vegas area who can help that would be great. 

I've spent a lot of time around birds since my dad bred parrots when I was growing up, but I don't know much about pigeons. I can't walk by a wounded animal without helping, I would feel bad for the poor thing all night so I just had to at least try and help. It looked so pitiful shuffling around the parking lot unable to fly.


----------



## BigRedCat (May 20, 2009)

oh and if anyone see's this thread that can help locally you can shoot me an email directly:
[email protected]

-Seth


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just leave him alone for the night and let him rest.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Its good for him that you came along - he wouldn't have lasted long. 
He could be in pain or exhausted and thats why he's not moving much. Food, water and rest would be best for the night.
Funny thing about pigeons - when their hurt, they let you help them. They seem to know.
Thank you again for caring for him.


----------



## BigRedCat (May 20, 2009)

I just wanted to come back and thank you for helping me find someone to help with the pigeon I found. I was able to bring him to a vet here in Vegas that takes wounded birds. Its great to know there are people out there with a heart who care!


----------

